# Yamaha receiver deal



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know Yamaha so I don't know if this is a current unit or not. Lots of HDMI connections so must be pretty new.

http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=88195


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah... that's a nice receiver and a very good price.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is discontinued, but a good value. The new model is the 2700.


----------

